# Dogstock 2010 - Training/Camping/Tournament



## germaknee (Mar 1, 2008)

Dogstock 2010 
PROTECTION TRAINING SEMINAR
PROTECTION TOURNAMENT
SCHUTZHUND PARTY​ 
SATURDAY & SUNDAY, JUNE 12 & 13, 2010​ 
JOIN PLACER COUNTY SCHUTZHUND CLUB FOR OUR 6TH ANNUAL “DOGSTOCK”
A WEEKEND OF SERIOUS PROTECTION TRAINING WITH SOME OF THE BEST
TRAINING AND TRIAL HELPERS IN THE COUNTRY​ 
JOEL MONROE, MARK SACCOCCIO, SHANE GARREHY, DAVID DELEISSEGUES,
THOMAS VOLLRATH, MARTIN VOLLRATH, KYLE KROTTER, LAURON WILLIAMS,
PATRICK DAVIS, GARY PARK AND JOHN RIBONI
OTHER EXCELLENT HELPERS YET TO BE CONFIRMED​ 
PROTECTION TOURNAMENT JUDGED BY MARTIN VOLLRATH
Featuring the crowd pleasing “Fastest Long Bite” competition timed with a radar gun
TRIAL PREPARATION, PROBLEM SOLVING, EXPOSURE TO NEW HELPERS, ETC.​ 
Visit Placer County Schutzhund Club website for flyer & application.​ 
This is in Northern California in the town of Lincoln.
Regards,
Micky​


----------

